# Best Crow Gun?



## Hangfire

Just moved from L.A. where you can't even think of harming a crow. I'm looking forward to doing some crow hunting in my new location and was wondering what is the best gun to use. I currently own a Ruger 10/22 and thought it should do the trick. (Maybe make the jump into a pump action 12...)

:sniper:


----------



## Gohon

12 or 20 gauge, modified choke with #7.5 or #8 shot.


----------



## texan68

sure a 10/22 would do it, but I don't think its to sporting shooting em out of trees or off the ground. I would say go with a 12 or a 20


----------



## doveduster77

Hangfire said:


> Just moved from L.A. where you can't even think of harming a crow. I'm looking forward to doing some crow hunting in my new location and was wondering what is the best gun to use. I currently own a Ruger 10/22 and thought it should do the trick. (Maybe make the jump into a pump action 12...)
> 
> :sniper:


yeah i would get a 12ga. pump and use #6 shot so you can kill them w/ out wounding them.


----------



## Gohon

#6 shot is really not necessary for crows. They are not a hard bird to kill. You will find most that hunt them regularly use "7.5 or #8 with a few people using #9. I've used the #9 a few times but prefer #8 Nitros. Drop by http://www.crowbusters.com/ for some good ideas on what you should use..


----------



## Bore.224

I once had a crow drift right over me almost hovering and I blasted him with #6 shot. He hit the ground and ran away!! But that could be because of the cyl choke I have on the win Defender I use?? I would go with #6 Minimum and would prefer #5 shot but thats just me!!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hangfire,
Did you move from California or Louisiana? The reason I ask is because I didn't think anyone cared if you shot crows in Louisiana. You can hunt then legally in California, only it's a 24 bird limit.

If you want to shoot them flying I would go with a good pump or semi auto with a 26 or 28 inch barrel with a modified choke. You don't need big shot like 5's and 6's to kill crows. A crow is a lot smaller than he looks with all his feathers on his body. 7 1/2's and 8's work very well in a good trap load.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## WingedShooter7

or if u know u will kill him use 3 1/2 inch BB!

LOL that would work but yeah 4 or 5 shot would be my sugggestion even tho i havent crow hunted yet


----------



## John M

I use the .22 for noise reasons around my house, i shot them right outta the sky they are flying so low and soemtimes they will land in the tree


----------



## Ande8183

It might just be me, but I was always tought never to fire a rifle into the air. And for shooting them out of a tree, better make sure that there is a branch or another tree behind it.


----------



## Remington 7400

I've killed crows at one time or another with all of the following.

.177 cal pellet rifle
.22 semi-auto
.17 HMR
.410
.20 ga.
.12 ga.
.223 
.22-250
.32 ACP

The .32 was just a lucky shot, as for the .223 and .22-250 I wouldn't do it again unless they are sitting on the ground with a good back stop. Crows are not hard to knock down, but they are extremely smart and wary, I would reccommend a .22 rifle unless you are calling them in, in which case use a shotgun, modified, 7 1/2 shot.


----------



## newtothesport

I have tried to crow hunt before but only like once and with no success. I was wondering if you guys think that it is possible to shoot one one the ground of course, with a bow. If so, would field points work or should broadheads be used. I want to kill them but not destroy them. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## killadoe

You moved from Los Angeles or Louisiana? Get you a crow caller, and a shot gun, 12 or 2o gauge. Put on some camo sit in the bushes and start calling them. They will come.......


----------



## DuckerIL

Another trick I've used before when hunting crows in the snow. Take with you and old deer hide, a can of red spray paint, and your call. Lay the hide out in range of your shotgun and spray the snow around it blood red. Crows seem to love it and draws their attention away from were your hiding. If you have a decoy or two even better.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Ah, the best crow gun?
Well no matter if your a rifleman or a shot gunner you want the firearm that "you" shoot the best!

I'm a die in the wool shot gunner. Since most guys shoot pumps or autos I will name some that I have used with very good success (no problems) over the last 40 odd years of shooting crows.

The Remington model 870 Wing Master is perhaps the best pump gun ever made! The model 31 Remington pump was another very good firearm. The model 12 Winchesters were a very well balanced firearm but not as realiable as the 870 Remington. The old model 97 Winchester pumps were a real work horse!

In autos there are only three that I would shoot. The Beretta model 390 and 391. The Benelli Montefeltro is another very good trouble free semi auto. The Browning Gold Fusion. The Browning would be a distant third in my opinion. These firearms are made to take a beating, trust me. The Remington 1100 and the 1187 are fine for the guy who will never shoot 10,000 or more rounds through it in his lifetime.

Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## pennsyltucky

i like the bigger guns. my favorite for crows is my 10ga sxs. i load up shells with 1 5/8oz of 5's movin about 1400fps......blows em outta the sky clear out to 75 yards+ 

but u may want to just try some high brass 7 1/2's in ur 12ga :beer:


----------



## bowshot

i bust the old crows all the time out of the hay field with the winchester70 and sometimes a .22 the best crow gun is whatever is closest


----------

